# Bathroom vanity



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Renovating our bathroom and decided to build a vanity and storage cabinet, just finished the vanity so thought I'd post some pics.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DIY Forum


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy pocket scews Batman!

Looks great. Can't wait for the installed pics...


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Double said:


> Holy pocket scews Batman!
> 
> Looks great. Can't wait for the installed pics...


Yeah the whole thing is pocket screwed and glued. Not too experienced in wood working so I figured I'd stick to the simple and basic stuff

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DIY Forum


----------



## ggold (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice, did you use that kreg joint tool ? how was it to work with ? how about plumbing, is there room next to drawers ? finish pictures please. I'm in the middle of my master bath project also.


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

ggold said:


> Very nice, did you use that kreg joint tool ? how was it to work with ? how about plumbing, is there room next to drawers ? finish pictures please. I'm in the middle of my master bath project also.


Yeah I used the kreg pocket hole jig, real simple to use, just clamp and drill the hole, glue and screw. The plumbing, I need to drill the holes in the back for the pipes. Also, I measured and accommodated for the sink drain, so the drawers wouldn't be in the way. Room next to the drawers? Not sure what u mean. What are your plans in your bath?

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DIY Forum


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Is the sink going to be off-center or is there enough room above the drawers to put it in the middle?


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

cdnNick said:


> Is the sink going to be off-center or is there enough room above the drawers to put it in the middle?


Yeah it's gonna be off center a lil bit. I'm doing a vessel sink, so it's not gonna be that much in the way

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DIY Forum


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Still haven't even gutted the bathroom yet....finished the vanity and mirror, now I'm working on the linen cabinet.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Where did you get the tool to do pocket screws? I went to Home Depot and they said they don't have a tool for that.


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Dinggus said:


> Where did you get the tool to do pocket screws? I went to Home Depot and they said they don't have a tool for that.


Yeah they have that tool. Lowes or Home Depot both have it. Kreg pocket hole jig, can be found at any big box store or online. I got mine from lowes for $100


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

This tool is $100?










See how it drills pocket holes?


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Dinggus said:


> This tool is $100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, awesome tool. I bought mine from Rockler.com when they had a special. They have free shipping over $25 going on right now too. 

I have used mine for all kinds of projects.


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting the doors on now


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it installed


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally complete. Now it's time to gut the bathroom


----------



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a Porter Cable biscuit joiner for $100 on clearance at Lowes. I want to build cabinets for our kitchen remodel. Looks like the pocket screw device would be better for some of the joints. Great work on the cabinets, looking forward to more build pics.


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

EMD360 said:


> I bought a Porter Cable biscuit joiner for $100 on clearance at Lowes. I want to build cabinets for our kitchen remodel. Looks like the pocket screw device would be better for some of the joints. Great work on the cabinets, looking forward to more build pics.


Ahh, that's what I'm in need of. I might be going to Lowes today to see if they have one for 100. 
Yeah I love my pocket jig.....it's real simple and easy to use. Thanks!!!  A lot more are coming


----------

